
How it feels to learn JavaScript in 2016 - rmason
https://medium.com/@jjperezaguinaga/how-it-feels-to-learn-javascript-in-2016-d3a717dd577f#.b8k098lx6
======
detaro
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12628921](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12628921)

------
wrong_variable
Does it person think that programming is like cooking vegetables ?

I am tired of people treating programming like some vocational trade subject -
or something that can be picked up over the weekend.

Being a good programmer in any sub-domain, either it be web, robotics,
javascript, python, C++ requires a lot of study.

The attrition rate for any serious subject - accounting, medicine,
engineering, etc is really high. How are people expecting programming to
always be simple and low paid ? Its professional work just like accounting,
medicine and any traditional engineering.

< Insert Basic CURD App meme joke >

------
sr3d
Right on. Exactly how I feel as well. A few years back Backbone was all in the
rage, and then Angular, then React, but the pieces were all moving too fast.
Building a site is hard enough. My decision? stick to what works best now (to
best of my knowledge for maintenance) and focus on the most important thing:
revenue. I hate to be the first jumper.

